# Deleted



## Personal Situation (7 mo ago)

deleted


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Money to spend on his affairs you know are going on but won’t be honest about.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

No honest reason.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow, looking at your history - you can’t trust your husband at all.

when you do file for divorce - demand forensic accounting be done.
Screen shot all info you find. Keep looking for evidence you’re going to need.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Sit down with him in front of a computer and ask him to open the Green Dot account page.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Personal Situation said:


> I’m so stressed! Please read my prior posts to understand backstory.
> Today I was on the computer & my husband had left up the documents page from the pc files. I saw something that caught my eye labeled as ‘gd’ from October 2016
> I opened it & it was green dot bank & the document read:
> Just print or write down this information and bring it to your payroll or benefits provider.
> ...


A lot of people hide money from their spouses. I will keep my mouth shut about it and keep all the information on it in case you need it during a divorce because it cost a lot of money to hire someone to get all that information. He is planning on screwing you if there's a divorce. But before you jump through all those conclusions try to find out how much money is sitting in the account. There is always the chance he is just using it to pay someone like a lawn man although it seems like he would let you know about that. There are apps like cash app where you have to open an account to pay someone. 

So however you saw that just keep quiet and looking at it and see what kind of money it is.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Sfort said:


> Sit down with him in front of a computer and ask him to open the Green Dot account page.


How about the One Eyed Snake account?

Your recommendation could go either way, btw.
Yes something is possibly amiss but perhaps a bit more tact would be more beneficial.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Yes something is possibly amiss but perhaps a bit more tact would be more beneficial.


Let us know how that works out.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

You're in the USA, you should know how divorce goes. He is planning for that eventual rainy day so maybe he can afford to eat after the divorce!


----------



## CreativeMom022 (9 mo ago)

bobsmith said:


> You're in the USA, you should know how divorce goes. He is planning for that eventual rainy day so maybe he can afford to eat after the divorce!


That's a good point...I thought of that for my similar situation (frequent ATM withdrawals by husband). I could see why a spouse would open their own emergency account if there are already problems in the marriage. The issue is when there aren't problems that you know of...that's when you wonder what they are doing with the money. (Many things have gone through my head, as well.) Also, I am not a big-spender, and usually the one saying we should save more money.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

It is a checking account, not a savings.
It is meant to be spent....soon.

Does he travel for work, does he have time that is not unaccounted for?

Yes, he could write checks to a savings account or to a broker for investments.


----------



## Personal Situation (7 mo ago)

No, none of the above. Probably to spend it to pay for hotels or dinner for women on the multitude of dating apps, VOIP, I found on his phone, or a coworker, or exgf …who knows 
What I do know is my trust regarding his fidelity is less than zero


----------

